# Know anyone that needs a heavy duty walker??



## Sandie S-R (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi everyone...

I purchased this Rollator Walker, with seat (weight rated up to 500 lbs), basket & hand brakes. I bought this for myself when I had a knee injury (and surgery), however this was not the type of walker I needed. So unfortuntely it has just sat here ever since. I want it to go to someone that can use it, instead of sitting and collecting dust at my house. I am listing this on Ebay at a real bargain price, so please pass this on if you know anyone that could use this. I will ship anywhere in the US and Canada.







Ebay auction listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330097738572

Thanks!!


----------

